# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Hyde- Albino Nelson's Milksnake

## Kymberli

Came home yesterday to find Hyde had passed away in his tub.  :Tears: 
I had been planning on taking him in to see a vet this week after I had dropped off my kitten to be neutered. Hyde hadn't been able to keep down a meal the past couple weeks. My other milksnake that I received from the same person has been doing well and gaining weight nicely. Poor Hyde just was not able to put on any weight and seemed to be getting weaker.
I'm not sure what had happened. Their temperatures are perfect, their meals are prepared correctly and they always have fresh water and clean enclosures. I'm just hoping this was nothing contagious.

----------


## Mike41793

Im sorry to hear that. Thats a shame, he was a beauty!

----------

Kymberli (03-27-2012)

----------


## dr del

Sorry you lost him.  :Hug: 

I recently lost my female sinaloan with no warning. 


dr del

----------


## Kinra

I'm sorry.   :Tears: 

He was really pretty.   :Hug:

----------


## Kymberli

> Sorry you lost him. 
> 
> I recently lost my female sinaloan with no warning. 
> 
> 
> dr del


Losing them without ant warning is the worst, in my opinion. 
No explanation, no anticipation.. just quite shocking.  :Sad: 
I'm hoping to get another albino soon. He was a beautiful addition to my little collection.




> I'm sorry.  
> 
> He was really pretty.


Thank you very much. He definitely added color to my collection. His yellows were practically white. I've found no other like him.

----------


## TheWinWizard

I'm sorry Kim. He was a pretty boy for sure.

----------


## Kymberli

> I'm sorry Kim. He was a pretty boy for sure.


I appreciate it. It's quite frustrating because it has become more apparent that it will be quite challenging to find one like him. I have only seen a few who's yellow stripes were practically white like his.  :Sad:  He was a beautiful albino.

----------

